# MK-377 tile saw



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

I am looking at a MK-377 tile saw and would like some feed back on the quality of this saw, I would be using the saw a couple days a month on bathroom/shower installs .


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's *LOUD*


----------



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

I notice it only cuts up to 16" tiles another downside


----------



## tileman420 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good saw, sounds like it would be perfect for what you need, it is a lil loud but should have ear protection on anyway, i have cut bigger pieces with it, i rest it on the lip and push it like you wet a wet tile table saw then drop it in, mks are great saws.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

As mentioned above it is loud but it's a good saw. I personally like the 370 EXP better.


----------

